# York versus Lennox dual-stage furnace



## travelplanner70 (Jul 9, 2009)

Do you know where I can get info as to reliability of both brands?  Consumer Reports last review was way back in 2005.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jul 9, 2009)

travelplanner70 said:


> Do you know where I can get info as to reliability of both brands?  Consumer Reports last review was way back in 2005.  Thanks for your help.



Given the choice, I would take Lennox, neither are really my favorites.
I would choose, Carrier,Bryant,Heil, Then Trane, American Standard, then Lennox.


----------



## london (Jul 9, 2009)

*York Is Good*

My neighbor has a York system for about 2 years, and is very pleased. No problems at all.


----------



## bigrick (Jul 20, 2009)

hvacrsteve said:


> I would choose, Carrier,Bryant,Heil, Then Trane, American Standard, then Lennox.



Why this order?  Since you have the experience, please tell us more.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jul 20, 2009)

bigrick said:


> Why this order?  Since you have the experience, please tell us more.



Carrier, Bryant and Heil, are all made by UTX, united technolgies, they all come out of the same factory.  They have the best, in my opinion set up and also were the first to have dual stages and variable speed controls.
They are still far ahead in this area.  Their units are also the quietest in actual operation.
Trane and American standard are also the same company, units almost the same.  Their two stage are good, not as high tech as UTX, but they are well built and durable.  
Lennox is one of the youngest to do multi stage residential, their basic equipment is pretty good, but I would not purchase their higher end equipment.  It is not there strong point as a company.

I could get more technical, but I think I would loose too many people.
I am not loyal to any one brand, I sell them all based on the customers needs
and budget.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jul 21, 2009)

How about the corresponding air conditioner units for these brands?  Do you have experience with York furnace and air conditioners versus Lennox furnace and air conditioners?  

Thanks for your expert advice.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 21, 2009)

hvacrsteve said:


> Carrier, Bryant and Heil, are all made by UTX, united technolgies, they all come out of the same factory.  They have the best, in my opinion set up and also were the first to have dual stages and variable speed controls.
> They are still far ahead in this area.  Their units are also the quietest in actual operation.
> Trane and American standard are also the same company, units almost the same.  Their two stage are good, not as high tech as UTX, but they are well built and durable.
> Lennox is one of the youngest to do multi stage residential, their basic equipment is pretty good, but I would not purchase their higher end equipment.  It is not there strong point as a company.
> ...


You may have just stopped a Trane.


----------



## Kal (Jul 21, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> You may have just stopped a Trane.


 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b21nxQ6nffE


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

travelplanner70 said:


> How about the corresponding air conditioner units for these brands?  Do you have experience with York furnace and air conditioners versus Lennox furnace and air conditioners?
> 
> Thanks for your expert advice.



I would take Lennox over York, Lennox is better built and a higher quality product overall.  I have had major issues from the design to manufacturing problems with York. Back from 1975 through 1989, they were great, but they lost it after that and have never really recovered.  A very high percentage of York units require repairs after installation. Most of the other brands I have listed may fail 1 in 100 at start up.
You will probably pay more for a Lennox and you will be tied to the lennox dealer down the road and you will not be able to shop for parts openly.
You must be a Lennox dealer, or FAD -Factory Authorized Dealer to buy parts.

Therefore the cost is usually higher.
I would still choose them over York.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 21, 2009)

hvacrsteve said:


> You must be a Lennox dealer, or FAD -Factory Authorized Dealer to buy parts.


That's like trying to buying an LG appliance then.  

I had to replace a bellows on our LG washer one time (Bellows is a flexible rubber fitting that connects the waste line from the drum to the drain line that connects to the sewer.

I was able to call LG and obtain a part for that. A bit later I decided I wanted to buy a repair manual for the unit, as I am accustomed to doing with most of my appliances.  So I sent an e-mail requesting information on ordering a repair. 

In the ensuing e-mails I was told that LG had no interest in selling me a repair manual, that if I needed repair of an LG unit I was to to contact an LG authorized repair service, that the person who sold me the replacement bellows was out of line for having sold me the part, and that if I didn't like their repair and service policies I should not buy LG appliances in the future.


----------



## normab (Jul 23, 2009)

As a user, we had a lennox that was 27 years old in our former home and ran very well--never serviced it other than changing the filter.

Now have one that is 10 years and going strong.  Definitely think that Lennox is good quality, well worth the price.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks so much for your help.  I have decided to go with Lennox.  Got a good deal so it was the same price as a York.  Also, Lennox gave me 5 years of labor free - just in case it breaks down.


----------

